# Problème MOT DE PASSE  Ipod



## Azerty69100 (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !!
Je sais que le sujet de  ce topic a déjà été posé mais je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à trouver les réponses !!

Je cherche donc à réinitialiser min iPod tuch car j'ai oublier le mot de passe !
Malheureusement quand je suis les conseil d'un topic cela ne marche pas car Itunes ne reconnait pas l'iPod car il est désactivé !!
Ce n'est pas le seule problème car quand j'allume mon iPod, il y est écrit, je cite ;

"iPod désactivé
Réessayez dans 6 303 420 mi..."

En gros 250 000 jours !!
Et je n'ai pas ce temps !!

Pour vous évitez les questions du genre " tu l'as volé" ect !!
Je préviens directement !!
Si je l'aurai vole je l'aurai sûrement vendu et en aurai acheté un autre !

L'iPod était à ma soeur qui me l'a donnée sans aucune facture !!
L'iPod était juste avant à  mon Beau-Frère qui à; sans doutes je ne sais vraiment pas; perdu la facture.

Voila j'aimerais juste savoir comment tout réinitialiser !!
Vous m"aideriez beaucoup !!


     Merci d'avance pour  vos réponses


----------



## Funigtor (7 Avril 2012)

Passe le en DFU

Tu tiens le bouton de verrouillage pendant 5 secondes, tu enfonce ensuite le home simultanément pendant 10 secondes, puis tu relache le bouton de verrouillage et t'attends encore quelques secondes.


----------



## Azerty69100 (7 Avril 2012)

Funigtor a dit:


> Passe le en DFU
> 
> Tu tiens le bouton de verrouillage pendant 5 secondes, tu enfonce ensuite le home simultanément pendant 10 secondes, puis tu relache le bouton de verrouillage et t'attends encore quelques secondes.



J'ai pas tout compris !! Je n'ai que 14 ans donc le Dfu...

Si tu parles du bouton qui va de gauche a droite pour déverouiller il n'y est pas !!


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

*Le mode DFU* : sert à réinitialiser ton iPod Touch.




 - Ouvre iTunes, puis tu vas éteindre et débrancher ton iPod Touch du Mac/PC.

- Branche ton iPod Touch sur le Mac/PC, la pomme grise Apple saffiche alors, il faut maintenir les touches HOME + POWER  pendant 10 secondes. (Au bout de 6 secondes ton iPod Touch doit séteindre, il faut continuer 4 secondes).

- Passé les 10 secondes, il faut lâcher POWER puis appuyer sur HOME le temps que iTunes détecte ton iPod Touch qui sera dès lors  sera reconnu par ton Mac/PC en mode DFU .




Attention : toutes les informations de ton iPod Touch seront effacées !


----------



## Azerty69100 (9 Avril 2012)

mistik a dit:


> *Le mode DFU* : sert à réinitialiser ton iPod Touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais quand j'essaye d'appuer sur le Bouton " Home "  ( le rond avce la touche carrée) sa fait rien !! Je reéssaye


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2012)

Il faut appuyer sur les DEUX boutons en même temps pendant 10 secondes.

Quand a la garantie, pas besoins e facture. Sur le site d'Apple, tu peux trouver tout ça, donc, pas de panique


----------



## Azerty69100 (9 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut appuyer sur les DEUX boutons en même temps pendant 10 secondes.
> 
> Quand a la garantie, pas besoins e facture. Sur le site d'Apple, tu peux trouver tout ça, donc, pas de panique



Ok meric j'ai reéssayer et çà à marcher !!
En tout  cas merci de m'avoir crû !!
Je pense que dans 5-10 minutes c'est bouclé !!
Je vous remercie infiniment !:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2012)

Content pour toi !


----------

